# TV Show (CAR SOS)



## Elliot_C

Hi guys and girls.

As title says theres a TV show called car sos where there take an old car from some one in complete secret and give it a make over. 10 cars in total.

Well my dads cuz put forward my dad and BOOOOM we got a place. Anyway im sure you'll well some people will be intrested in the car type.......Black RS Sierra Cosworth (none RS500) not meny left of them. Im on the there with other family members such as my twin bro, dads girlfriend and my grandma and grandad (his parents). Bit of a story behind it as you will see if you watch. Sorry i can go on for ever.

Anyway the first ep starts on the 7th Feb 2013 at 8pm (UK Time) on Nat Geo. 

Hope i dont look like a wolly hahah. All the best 

Elliot


----------



## M3simon

Are you sure about the day and time?


----------



## Elliot_C

changed


----------



## mt8

M3simon said:


> Are you sure about the day and time?


Just looked on the planner and it is on at 6pm this Friday.

Sorry my fault it is on as originally stated on Thursday, Friday must be the repeat


----------



## mally

Did they do a good job though?


----------



## Marc2004

Already had this setup on a series record  now another reason to watch


----------



## james_19742000

Thats my old mate Fuzz Townshend in it, for us late 80's early 90's teenagers, he was the drummer with Pop Will Eat Itself, he is also a confirmed bus loony like myself and has been involved in Bus Restoration in the past too.


----------



## Keir

I'll check it out


----------



## stangalang

So this is like overhaulin'?


----------



## craigeh123

when ive series linked this the first episode is called fiat fiasco , cant wait to see your cossie done as i love them


----------



## griffin1907

Series linked. It's on Thursday too by the look of it??

Also, Monday NISSAN GTR inside the factory that makes them. and Fifth Gear back on Monday too, new series of Wheeler Dealers coming soon too.



(Ok, hijack over now!!)


----------



## Elliot_C

mally said:


> Did they do a good job though?


From the time scale they had to do in, it wasnt bad but wasnt all to well once we got it back as my dads also a mechanic for 25+ years and knows his fords. one thing was they put the piston round the wrong way lol

Well now it going to be 550bhp with 500fpt with no turbo lag with a newly developed turn the size of my face it not bigger. The turbo save up to 100bhp so you can imagine haha

But would really like to say a back word of them as thyve been a great help. (also on a public fourm) Can also pm people info if they want to know more 



james_19742000 said:


> Thats my old mate Fuzz Townshend in it, for us late 80's early 90's teenagers, he was the drummer with Pop Will Eat Itself, he is also a confirmed bus loony like myself and has been involved in Bus Restoration in the past too.


Yeh Fuzz is a ledgend haha :thumb:



stangalang said:


> So this is like overhaulin'?


Think so, never really saw that one :thumb:



craigeh123 said:


> when ive series linked this the first episode is called fiat fiasco , cant wait to see your cossie done as i love them


Haha top man! Also it will put a name to a face lol Ive got blondish hair and my twin ollie has got dark hair :thumb:

Too excited for it to start


----------



## LeadFarmer

Looking forward to this series. Are you on tonight or later in the series?


----------



## Elliot_C

LeadFarmer said:


> Looking forward to this series. Are you on tonight or later in the series?


Think the second EP :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS

Set to record


----------



## Nicholas

Thanks for the heads up, realy nice story tonight with the fiat.


----------



## Natalie

Enjoyed this, far better than the other one that was on recently (can't think of the name).
Thanks for posting as I wouldn't have known it was on otherwise.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elliot_C

Sorry for the late reply. Not a problem, only a week or so then im famous


----------



## LukeWS

Its your episode Elliot_C look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Keir

Watching now.


----------



## bigslippy

Keir said:


> Watching now.


Me 2


----------



## Natalie

Got it recording :thumb:

Plus one is ch 527 on Sky if anyone wants to catch it.


----------



## Keir

Lol the mot tester looked like he was having a good time.


----------



## OjfS

Booom got it recording on +1 the mrs wasnt happy i stopped her mid "dont tell the bride" to put it on record.


----------



## bigslippy

Elliot , get this car detailed and posted in the showroom:lol:


----------



## Willows-dad

Just watched it. Smashing motor, and quite a good show in all. I laughed at your dads posh phone voice. That was a hell of a lot of work to do in 3 weeks.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Im watching it now, seems really good and a bit different to Wheeler Dealers


----------



## simon1969

i have got it on now


----------



## BoostJunky86

Not sure I'd let them do mine though lol!! 

For one the dash is out of a saph not a 3dr which are different?
But I guess it's always the same when your a keep car enthusiast there's a lot to learn in such a small time frame. 





How's the car now?


----------



## BoostJunky86

I've just found out where the engine is.

Well you won't go wrong with him!!!

What turbo set ups going on it. I'll be looking out for her


----------



## Brian mc21

Well done fella. I'm sure your dad was chuffed. :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86

He looks over the moon . 

Great to see another back in the road, rather than being broken or scrapped!!

Hopefully see you guys at a few shows this year


----------



## CTR De

damn missed it , will it be on again ?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Its a great series and tonights was a corker.

Elliot, no offence but when I first saw your dad I thought he was a bruiser of a guy, but then listening to him he seems a genuinely nice bloke. Really pleased for you, your dad and your family :thumb:

PS. Has your dad sold it on for a profit yet?


----------



## Elliot_C

Wow cheers guys! I havent watched it myself but ive found there pic of me as a baby *facepalm* haha

All in all was a okay. But it had its fall backs. e.g. Engine needed work, filler sunk back in the paint and so on. As my dad being an Ex mechanic he was and being him self is picky and want it right. (in a good way)
Over his years hes had multiple mk1,2,3 escorts, fiesta rs turbos and the list goes on. But they were always in an amazing condtion. Ill upload a piccy of his Series 1 rs turbo which was a sleeper back in the day and his van


----------



## Elliot_C

LeadFarmer said:


> Its a great series and tonights was a corker.
> 
> Elliot, no offence but when I first saw your dad I thought he was a bruiser of a guy, but then listening to him he seems a genuinely nice bloke. Really pleased for you, your dad and your family :thumb:
> 
> PS. Has your dad sold it on for a profit yet?


Yeh, i think its his tattoos haha But on a serious note hes an awesome fella and dad  Alway one massive laught when your around him haha

Nahh he never want to get rid of it. Before it was done someone offer around 8-10k and turned it down. He planning on giving it to me and my bro  One awesome dad there haha:driver:


----------



## Elliot_C

BoostJunky86 said:


> Not sure I'd let them do mine though lol!!
> 
> For one the dash is out of a saph not a 3dr which are different?
> But I guess it's always the same when your a keep car enthusiast there's a lot to learn in such a small time frame.
> 
> How's the car now?





BoostJunky86 said:


> I've just found out where the engine is.
> 
> Well you won't go wrong with him!!!
> 
> What turbo set ups going on it. I'll be looking out for her





BoostJunky86 said:


> He looks over the moon .
> 
> Great to see another back in the road, rather than being broken or scrapped!!
> 
> Hopefully see you guys at a few shows this year


Cheers BoostJunky86! i know what you mean about the dash :/ but hunting down the right one.

haha lad! Yeh one epic bloke there for sure! Well turbo ummmmmm :argie:. Well it a newly developed twin scrowl turbo like the size of my head which has no turbo lag what so ever. All the boost ready at your right foot!!

At the moment we are getting it back soon with out the engine so we can get the rest of the rust out of the engine bay and spray paint her so shes looking the nuts!

Enigne wise, Skimmed head and bore out. This was done but him way back some where around 1995:lol:. Well full rebuild, the works. Now to some tastey figures.................. 550bhp with 550fpt:argie::argie:

For sure your see us at shows, you at any?


----------



## BoostJunky86

I'll be doing as many as possible. Central Days the first I think can't wait 

So minimal lag then, doubt you'll ever get no lag with a turbo 
But it sounds like if you going twin scroll you'll be going with a new Borg Warner item then, twin scroll, external wastegate type set up. Seen him do a few of these with really impressive results, and i mean really. Spool ip is so quick!! He's built some very impressive engines!!! YUM and Rod Tarry's two of the best know in guess. Both serious weapons!!!! 


Bet you lot can't wait!!


----------



## Elliot_C

bigslippy said:


> Elliot , get this car detailed and posted in the showroom:lol:


:lol: read my mind. Soon will for sure. even if its just a maintanace wash :lol:

P.S. sorry for the :spam:


----------



## LukeWS

Enjoyed the episode your old man looked made up at the end good on you and your bro for sorting it mate and sounds like some big plans still for it!


----------



## Elliot_C

BoostJunky86 said:


> I'll be doing as many as possible. Central Days the first I think can't wait
> 
> So minimal lag then, doubt you'll ever get no lag with a turbo
> But it sounds like if you going twin scroll you'll be going with a new Borg Warner item then, twin scroll, external wastegate type set up. Seen him do a few of these with really impressive results, and i mean really. Spool ip is so quick!! He's built some very impressive engines!!! YUM and Rod Tarry's two of the best know in guess. Both serious weapons!!!!
> 
> Bet you lot can't wait!!


haha yeh minimal lag. Think i got too excited typing away :lol:
yep, correct. :thumb: Indeed, they are some serious weapons.

Indeed, its been such a long time coming. We,ve been asking asking for a good 13years. Always been into cars and always will be


----------



## LeadFarmer

Elliot, how did your dads cuz get to hear about the show in the first place in order to nominate him?


----------



## Elliot_C

LukeWS said:


> Enjoyed the episode your old man looked made up at the end good on you and your bro for sorting it mate and sounds like some big plans still for it!


indeed fella, should be done around summer time. Also my dads cuz also helped make this happen


----------



## BoostJunky86

Good man. 

I guess I'll see you in April


----------



## Elliot_C

LeadFarmer said:


> Elliot, how did your dads cuz get to hear about the show in the first place in order to nominate him?


i think they posted on a form awhile back to which they were asking for cars. He replied with some info and the ball started rolling


----------



## Elliot_C

BoostJunky86 said:


> Good man.
> 
> I guess I'll see you in April


Hopefully *fingercrossed*

Not sure if it will be ready by then


----------



## lowejackson

Just started to watch this series, not really sure what to make of it. The focus does seem to be on the two men and their thoughts about the cars etc and the processes of engine building are not really covered. Maybe this is because many would find it boring and possibly end up as a Wheeler Dealer clone.

I did enjoy the Cosworth episode but rather strangely the Ford emblem at the end of the show was pixilated as was the Roll Royce emblem during a panning shot


----------



## RobA

lowejackson said:


> Just started to watch this series, not really sure what to make of it. The focus does seem to be on the two men and their thoughts about the cars etc and the processes of engine building are not really covered. Maybe this is because many would find it boring and possibly end up as a Wheeler Dealer clone.


Can't disagree but its a million times better than that garbage Classic Car Rescue that was on Ch5 last year.

Enjoyed the cossie episode, well done Elliot!


----------



## lowejackson

RobA said:


> ..... its a million times better than that garbage Classic Car Rescue that was on Ch5 last year...


Completely agree


----------



## Elliot_C

RobA said:


> Can't disagree but its a million times better than that garbage Classic Car Rescue that was on Ch5 last year.
> 
> Enjoyed the cossie episode, well done Elliot!


Thanks Alot


----------



## Elliot_C

Have had people come up to me in the street and said they'd seen me on tv  lol


----------



## 182_Blue

Elliot_C said:


> Have had people come up to me in the street and said they'd seen me on tv  lol


It was good to watch, which one was you :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

Quite a good watch this programme. What i'm wondering is do the owners not notice the car is missing from their drive/garage!?


----------



## Elliot_C

Shaun said:


> It was good to watch, which one was you :thumb:


i was the taller one with the blonde hair :thumb:



Darlofan said:


> Quite a good watch this programme. What i'm wondering is do the owners not notice the car is missing from their drive/garage!?


Yep, not a clue


----------

